# The Martian - Sopravvissuto. Uscita 1 ottobre 2015. Trailer.



## admin (17 Giugno 2015)

The Martian - Sopravvissuto. Uno dei film più attesi dell'anno. Girato da Ridley Scott che torna alla fantascienza dopo tantissimi anni. 

Quando uscirà The Martian in Italia? Uscita al cinema il 1 ottobre 2015.

Trama: un astonauta (Matt Daemon) creduto morto dal resto dell'equipaggio viene lasciato solo su Marte. Dovrà lottare per sopravvivere e per provare a tornare a casa.

Cast: Jessica Chastain, Kristen Wiig, Kate Mara, Michael Pena, Jeff Daniels, Chiwetel Ejiofor, Donald Glov.


Trailer qui in basso al secondo post


----------



## admin (17 Giugno 2015)




----------



## admin (17 Giugno 2015)

[MENTION=4]Tifo'o[/MENTION]


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Giugno 2015)

Niente alieni? Che palle..

Comunque Matt doraemon si è dato alla solitudine, in Intercoso mi ha deluso


----------



## admin (18 Giugno 2015)

Ahahahahah è vero. L'uomo solitario.

No, niente alieni


----------



## BossKilla7 (19 Giugno 2015)

Hanno detto che sarà molto diverso da Interstellar, mah vedremo che ne uscirà fuori...


----------



## admin (10 Ottobre 2015)

L'ho visto ieri sera. Una mezza, se non totale, delusione. Se negli anni '80 avessero girato una puntata di MacGyver su Marte (una roba tipo "MacGyver invade Marte") il risultato sarebbe stato, più o meno, lo stesso. E' la versione trash, e marziana, di Cast Away. Bocciato.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (10 Ottobre 2015)

Se tutto va bene fra 15 anni non lo si potrà più considerare un film di fantascienza, in quanto una missione con equipaggio su Marte è programmata nel 2030, anche se vi sono ancora delle difficoltà al momento insormontabili, fra tutte l'esposizione prolungata ai raggi cosmici a cui andrebbero incontro gli astronauti.
non l'ho ancora visto e non posso giudicarlo,
ma da quello che ho sentito le attrezzature che usa l'astronauta dovrebbero essere tutte realistiche,
se non erro ho letto in giro che l'unica cosa falsa è la tempesta di sabbia in quanto l'atmosfera rarefatta di Marte non permetterebbe che se ne sviluppi una così violenta.

Chiaramente volendo essere un film realista seppur romanzato, è più rivolto ad appassionati delle possibili tecniche di esplorazione spaziale, di sicuro non è guerre stellari


----------



## admin (10 Ottobre 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Se tutto va bene fra 15 anni non lo si potrà più considerare un film di fantascienza, in quanto una missione con equipaggio su Marte è programmata nel 2030, anche se vi sono ancora delle difficoltà al momento insormontabili, fra tutte l'esposizione prolungata ai raggi cosmici a cui andrebbero incontro gli astronauti.
> non l'ho ancora visto e non posso giudicarlo,
> ma da quello che ho sentito le attrezzature che usa l'astronauta dovrebbero essere tutte realistiche,
> se non erro ho letto in giro che l'unica cosa falsa è la tempesta di sabbia in quanto l'atmosfera rarefatta di Marte non permetterebbe che se ne sviluppi una così violenta.
> ...



Non c'è proprio nulla di esplorazione spaziale. Di Marte non si vede niente.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (10 Ottobre 2015)

Dal punto di vista internazionale sembra essere stato promosso a pieni voti.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (10 Ottobre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Non c'è proprio nulla di esplorazione spaziale. Di Marte non si vede niente.



Molti hanno una visione romantica del'esplorazione spaziale, magari si aspettano paradisi come Avatar o spettacolari passeggiate al chiar di luna.

in realtà gli astronauti sono condannati a una vita atroce, in spazi ristrettissimi, con enormi rinunce e con l'angoscia che in qualsiasi momento qualcosa possa andare terribilmente storto, e questo anche sulla ISS, è peggio di essere carcerati. Le eventuali passeggiate in ambienti esterni saranno rare, di breve durata e piene di pericoli.
Solo menti estremamente razionali e profondamente addestrate possono reggere, guardate non è un problema da poco, alla Nasa da anni fanno test sullo stress di vivere in tali condizioni per periodi prolungati e le conclusioni non sono così incoraggianti.


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Ottobre 2015)

Visto, film ridicolo. 0 realtà.

Spiegatemi come uno rimane solo in un pianeta non impazzisce??

Questo è rimasto 2 anni in mezzo al nulla e non ha dato nemmeno segno di pazzia o altro. Anzi, sempre bello fresco.. ma per favore.. 

Pessime recitazioni tra l'altro.. molto meglio "moon" e " pandurm"


----------



## admin (11 Ottobre 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Visto, film ridicolo. 0 realtà.
> 
> Spiegatemi come uno rimane solo in un pianeta non impazzisce??
> 
> ...



Sì. Moon e Pandorum di ben altro livello.


----------



## Milanforever26 (12 Ottobre 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Niente alieni? Che palle..
> 
> Comunque Matt doraemon si è dato alla solitudine, in Intercoso mi ha deluso



Perché deluso? Il suo era un ruolo spregevole se vogliamo ma lui l'ha interpretato molto bene secondo me..non ho visto questo film e nemmeno letto il libro, chi l'ha letto mi ha detto che fa ridere in molti punti..sono un po' indeciso se andarlo a vedere..il genere mi piace molto ma temo possa essere una delusione, visti i vostri commenti..ad ogni modo io ho molto apprezzato sia Interstellar che Gravity (oltre ovviamente al gioiellino Moon) per cui chiedo se il film sia in quella tacca o molto diverso..immagino dello spazio vi sia poco, qui il protagonista è ovviamente solo il sopravvissuto..


----------



## Brain84 (20 Ottobre 2015)

Visto domenica scorsa. Regia quadrata (Ridley Scott nonostante gli ultimi film , rimane uno dei migliori registi in assoluto), musiche stupende in pieno stile pop anni '80. Il film scorre via bene, intrattiene, diverte, è molto avventuroso e Matt Damon è in piena forma.

*Voto: 8*


----------

